# Pattern for a traditional Guernsey



## supersully (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anyone know a source of a pattern for a traditional Guernsey sweater - the sort knitted 'in-the-round' and which has no sewn seams? I fancy making one not with the traditional yarn, but I need a basic pattern to adapt.

I'm fairly new to this forum - but I'm loving the chat!!!


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Have you tried ebay or etsy


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

maybe Ravalry?


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Check out Debbie Bliss I believe she has a free pattern for man's Guernsey


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

ninasully said:


> Does anyone know a source of a pattern for a traditional Guernsey sweater - the sort knitted 'in-the-round' and which has no sewn seams? I fancy making one not with the traditional yarn, but I need a basic pattern to adapt.


Try Knitting Ganseys by Beth Brown-Reinsal, one of the clearest and best explications I've seen and has several patterns as well as lots of designs. Your libe probably has it. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Cathy McDermid (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Nina, I found this pattern for you which how the original sweaters were knitted. Maybe you can adapt from that
http://blog.visitguernsey.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/WI-Pattern-1955-2.pdf


----------



## Cathy McDermid (Sep 14, 2011)

The other pattern that you might like which has a picture and measurements for you to see can be found at 
http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/knit_a_plain_mens_guernsey_sweater.php

Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's a few patterns that might suit

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mystery-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ripley
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/39-8-mens-jumper-in-double-thread-silke-tweed

Good luck!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

What is a Guernsey? Here in Oregon, USA, that is a cow. My name is also Nina. I usually sign my name like this 9a as everyone was always calling me Neena. 
9a


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Guernsey jumpers were originaly worn by fishermen :-D


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

ninasully said:


> Does anyone know a source of a pattern for a traditional Guernsey sweater - the sort knitted 'in-the-round' and which has no sewn seams? I fancy making one not with the traditional yarn, but I need a basic pattern to adapt.


I think Gansey = Guernsey and Guernsey = Gansey. It seems that Gansey is the more common term. 
When you Google or Ravel, it would be best to try both as search terms. Google and Ravelry are a knitter's best friends to finding patterns. Most of the links to Guernseys/Ganseys that have been posted were probably found by: Googling and Raveling.


----------



## bethltheisen (Nov 18, 2011)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> What is a Guernsey? Here in Oregon, USA, that is a cow. My name is also Nina. I usually sign my name like this 9a as everyone was always calling me Neena.
> 9a


It is also an Island


----------



## supersully (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Nina

In the UK a 'Guernsey' is anything which comes from the Channel Island of Guernsey. So, yes, there are Guernsey cows, but also, there are the traditional navy blue fisherman's sweaters which feature in many old photographs. Some people call them 'ganseys', and there is a variation from the nearby Channel Island of Jersey - of course called 'Jerseys'. 

OK - although we spell our name the same, I pronounce my name Neena!!

Cheers


----------



## bethltheisen (Nov 18, 2011)

Is there anyone else old enough to remember the movie made about the war (II) and the island and a cow.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Nina: Thank you for the vocabulary lesson, I am sorry I should have googled it first to see what it meant. I rarely see anyone who shares my name but it is nice to talk with you. 
9a


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

ninasully said:


> Hi Nina
> In the UK a 'Guernsey' is anything which comes from the Channel Island of Guernsey. So, yes, there are Guernsey cows, but also, there are the traditional navy blue fisherman's sweaters which feature in many old photographs. Some people call them 'ganseys', and there is a variation from the nearby Channel Island of Jersey - of course called 'Jerseys'.
> OK - although we spell our name the same, I pronounce my name Neena!! Cheers


I think we all learned somthing and I'll add Jersey to the Gansey/Gurernsey duo for a Gansey/Guernsey/Jersey trio. Love the info! 
Is there any difference in the stitch patterns for these sweaters? Something unique to each island?


----------



## supersully (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, I think there is a difference between a Guernsey and a Jersey, but, not being an expert, I don't know what it is! Like Aran sweaters, I think each pattern had a special meaning e.g. depicting ropes, nets etc. The most important thing about the Guernsey/Jerseys was that they were made of oiled wool, so they were virtually waterproof. 

Thanks for everyone who sent me suggestions for patterns, there is bound to be one I can adapt from them. 

I am old enough, I think to have seen the old film, but don't recall it - however, I do remember that in the UK, there was a craze for wearing authentic Guernsey sweaters and those weird navy cotton artist's smocks, which also came from the Channel Islands.


----------



## bethltheisen (Nov 18, 2011)

The film was about the island being occupied by the germans and had something to do with the markings on the cow.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

If anyone remembers the name of the film, please pass it along. It may be available on disk or to stream from Netflix, or perhaps buy a copy on eBay.


----------



## bethltheisen (Nov 18, 2011)

I wonder if there is anyone who would know how to find it?


----------



## bethltheisen (Nov 18, 2011)

Appointment with Venus is the name of the film


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you so much, I really appreicate the info on the film.


----------



## bethltheisen (Nov 18, 2011)

I think it said they did a remake of the film in 1991.


----------



## bethltheisen (Nov 18, 2011)

I checked on netflix, it was not there


----------



## bethltheisen (Nov 18, 2011)

it was a novel written by Jerrard Tickell, 1951 and movie made the same year.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I just checked Netflix too and saw the same thing as you, nothing!
Amazon has the book but I think I'll check to see if my library has either the book or a DVD of the movie and then, eBay here I come!


----------



## bethltheisen (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds good....I did not think of E-bay.


----------



## Syretta (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is one site from google.
http://texere-yarns.co.uk/texereshop/guernsey_knitting_patterns.html


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Ganseys were very individual by family so that the body of a fisherman could be identified by his sweater patterns if not by what flesh was left.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

A woolen "dog tag" of sorts. Sad, but practical.


----------



## supersully (Oct 23, 2011)

These look good - thanks for the suggstion


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

I live in Camborne, and have just made one of these for my daughter, and am halfway through one for my son.(Both adults)
Am using instructions in the book 'Cornish Guernseys and Knit Frocks' by Mary Wright. However, I bought the yarn for the current one from Frangipani in Penzance, and was sent a free pattern with the receipt. I am not using it, as the sleeves are sewn in, whereas with Mary Wright they are picked up at the shoulder and knitted down in the round (I am lazy about sewing up!)
If you would like to borrow the book, that would be fine - just let me know.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I didn't know England had such a thing as a Guernsey sweater. My grandparents used to farm. My mind gets pictures of Guernseys as black and white cows and Jerseys as brown and white cows. That's what happens when you live in a dairy state.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I didn't know England had such a thing as a Guernsey sweater. My grandparents used to farm. My mind gets pictures of Guernseys as black and white cows and Jerseys as brown and white cows. That's what happens when you live in a dairy state.


And what you call Guernseys are actually Frisians.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> Nina: Thank you for the vocabulary lesson, I am sorry I should have googled it first to see what it meant. I rarely see anyone who shares my name but it is nice to talk with you.
> 9a


I'm another one. I'm a Neena too. I guess that out numbers you 9a. I don't see many of us either  Nina B


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Fresians are black and white geurnsey cattle are light brown


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EileenED said:


> Fresians are black and white geurnsey cattle are light brown


I was replying to someone else who said that Geurnseys were black and white.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

they do look the same dont they just different colours like people really


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

EileenED said:


> Fresians are black and white geurnsey cattle are light brown


Yah I think you're right. Holsteins are the black and white cows I was thinking of. But then I've always been a city girl, much to the disdain of my country cousins.


----------



## bethltheisen (Nov 18, 2011)

Driving thru the country with my 2 city grown sons....they were about 7 and 8.........the oldest told his brother the white cows are the girls and the black cows are the boys.......I asked him then what are the black and white cows?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.cafeknit.com/proddetail.php?prod=Debbie_Bliss_Guernsey_Sweater

just found it...


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> What is a Guernsey? Here in Oregon, USA, that is a cow. My name is also Nina. I usually sign my name like this 9a as everyone was always calling me Neena.
> 9a


A Guernsey is sweater originally worn by Fishermen from the island Guernsey in the channel islands, in the English Channel. Also the Guernsey cows originated there .


----------



## Diane EC (Nov 21, 2017)

We have 2 patterns on our Guernsey Family History site.

https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/WI%20Pattern%201955%202.pdf?token=AWy_TSl5yWkzANUwGzGWH-rzhegKw74haLC0egtv4NqJSvCWLdagON7FXQ_F3Ur_SdyVDoVOFUQPakAEmqmsyCmSSaOVRzdbGvNwKPpMPDtIJ1cni_9eiL84H7EffuIU8KuGpe7K0hCdt1YqDyX4Jb7JHzc5Mrn4qNtFQ_A3Xplbow

and

https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/Instructions%20for%20knitting%20a%20Guernsey.pdf?token=AWydLnKHVXXHPx5SWI18xlWwPc17kHyyNHBValgDAh128y4htXnn45dx666pwSvY2TOC12LVHGkZscx58ZJP0GS0BwLFHd0jvqYQ2uzcO-Y97dCiyvar8dUdIvykdalnNm6ucRJZat5Nm7zz5DFqsew42SAYlV8afozdqPZag51g1w

I'm fairly new to this forum - but I'm loving the chat!!![/quote]


----------

